# bmx laden in DE der dicht gemacht hat - irgendeiner!



## lepierre (5. November 2009)

hi, kennt jemand von euch einen bmx laden der dicht gemacht hat in hamburg? kann auch ein internetshop sein...

hauptsache der hat dicht gemacht!

brauche eigetnlich nur den namen


----------



## qam (5. November 2009)

Ich hab zwar keinen Laden, aber... wofür zur Hölle brauchst du das? oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (6. November 2009)

Revolution hat in Hamburg dicht gemacht,
was ich sehr schade finde, da es jetzt in Hamburg keinen
vernünftigen Shop mehr gibt und ich jetzt bei Parano bestellen muss.


----------



## lepierre (6. November 2009)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> Revolution hat in Hamburg dicht gemacht,
> was ich sehr schade finde, da es jetzt in Hamburg keinen
> vernünftigen Shop mehr gibt und ich jetzt bei Parano bestellen muss.



wie waere es denn mit FlairBMX in der Herderstrasse ? der Marcin da kann alles besorgen!


----------



## Dnoizer (6. November 2009)

Nee laß mal mit Flair, wie gut die dort einem Sachen besorgen, hab
ich gerade erst mitbekommen. Wart jetzt schon seit 3 Monaten auf etwas.


----------



## Dnoizer (10. November 2009)

Hab gerade gesehen, daß in Hamburg ein neuer
Laden eröffnet hat.
Heißt Tube Store und ist in der Schanze Schulterblatt.
Werd mir den mal die Tage ansehen, vielleicht hätte man dann
doch wieder einen kompetenten Shop in HH


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2010)

lepierre schrieb:


> wie waere es denn mit FlairBMX in der Herderstrasse ? der Marcin da kann alles besorgen!



unterschreibe ich, und das sogar seeehhhrrrrr schnell!


----------



## Dnoizer (3. Februar 2010)

Sehr schnell sieht bei mir noch immer anders aus.
Angezahlt und die Ware ist bis heute nicht da.
Auf Empfehlungen meinerseits braucht Flair jedenfalls
nicht bauen, ist'n Saftladen.


----------



## evil_rider (4. Februar 2010)

nix angezahlt, hatte 3 tage gedauert, inkl. freihaus lieferung in die halle!


----------



## Hopi (4. Februar 2010)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> Nee laß mal mit Flair, wie gut die dort einem Sachen besorgen, hab
> ich gerade erst mitbekommen. Wart jetzt schon seit 3 Monaten auf etwas.



liegt vielleicht am Hersteller, kommt oft genug vor, dass der Lieferant einfach nicht in die Puschen kommt.


----------



## Dnoizer (4. Februar 2010)

Hat keineswegs am lieferanten gelegen.
Als ich das erste mal angerufen hatte,
wurde mir gesagt, daß meine Lieferung
versehentlich an einen anderen verkauft wurde,
als es bei denen im Laden angekommen war,
Ersatz sei aber unterwegs.

Gut dachte ich mir, kann ja mal vorkommen.
Dann passierte lange Zeit nichts. Also hab ich
wieder angerufen und mir wurde gesagt,
die Lieferung sei raus gegangen. Nur bei mir kam nichts an.
Also sollte erneut ein Ersatz auf Reisen gehen, der bis heute
nicht angekommen ist. Soll ich jetzt annehmen,
daß die Post da 2x geschlampt hat? Fällt mir
schwer, auch wenn's nicht unmöglich wäre.

Wie auch immer, ist für mich zwar kein Beinbruch,
weil's nicht viel Geld war, allerdings hält mich die Sache
schon davon ab, dort noch etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

